# nice job maintenance



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

heavysparky said:


> ran into this crock to day this is a 120 volt water heater also


People are crazy..:no::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Well I bet the water is hot.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I've never seen regular white PVC used for domestic plumbing before, only PEX and CPVC. Is that allowable? :blink:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Most places allow it for cold water service outside. Some don't allow it inside.

Most all of it avalable is NSF 61 and safe for potable water service reguardless of what plumbing code though.


----------



## ProcyonDarkStar (Oct 5, 2013)

Well... at least they taped it!


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

wow! a 120 volt heater hooked to 240,i wonder if tehy just used 1 leg of the 240 & the bare ground or did they hook it straight too the 240? :laughing::whistling2:


----------

